# Windows CE 5 - Java Applikatonen?



## Oli (21. Apr 2009)

Hi,

ich habe einen Handscanner, auf dem läuft WinCE 5.0. Das Ziel ist folgendes:

Es wird ein Barcode gescannt. Dieser wird an eine AS400 übermittelt. Es kommt ein Ergebnis von der AS400 zurück und wird angezeigt.

Da hätte ich nun zwei Fragen:

1. Wie kann ich eine VM auf dem Gerät installieren? Gibt es das überhaupt.
2. Funktionieren dann auch alle Libraries (z.b. JDBC-Treiber usw.)

Danke Oli


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (21. Apr 2009)

Meines Wissens gibt es keine JRE für Windows CE (hatte bereits das gleiche Problem), zumindest nicht von Sun.


----------



## Oli (21. Apr 2009)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn dann auf einem CE eine Java-Applikation laufen zu lassen?


----------



## foobar (21. Apr 2009)

Es gibt sehrwohl VMs für WinCE z.b. die hier: Mysaifu JVM - A free Java Virtual Machine for Windows Mobile
oder die hier: CrEme

MySaifu ist zwar frei bietet aber nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten d.h. viele Basisklassen fehlen.


----------



## badmaxx (9. Mrz 2010)

gibt es mittlerweile etwas neues zu dem thema?


----------

